# RESCUED----Help this girl??



## C's Mom

She is such a pretty girl. I've tried looking for GR rescues in Montreal and there doesn't seem to be any plus the sites for dog rescues are coming up in French with no "translate this page" button. We need the help of a French speaking person here. I wonder if Golden Rescue in Ontario will take her??? I will email them. Fingers crossed for this girl.


----------



## Jamm

I emailed the golden rescue of ontario, i know there is an organization in Ottawa and maybe they can pull her. I didnt find any montreal rescues either


----------



## Braccarius

I don't know what it is....but there are a lot of red flags making me extremely suspicious about the veracity of Paws For Life. They are a rescue agency that euthanizes dogs? Something don't smell right....


----------



## Jamm

I agree, i hope someone can get her out of there  **** id even be willing to go and get her

Paws for life also has no contact info...


----------



## Maya's_Mom

Oh she looks sooooo sweet!! I wish I knew what to do to help....


----------



## C's Mom

Ok, I emailed the following rescues for her:

Animatch
Animal Rescue Network
Kiko Dog Rescue
Hotel Balto - They are full..told me to contact "Paws For Life"
Reach For The Stars
Rosie Animal Adoption
Sophie's Dog Adoption
Teddy's Canine Railroad
SOS Dog Rescue
CAACQ
La Pension du Jardin Secret
SPCA Laurentides
SPCA Montreal
SPCA Western Quebec
Frontier Animal Society
Refuge Municipal de Notre Dame
Sasha's Den Rescue
Foundation Caramel
Penny's Puppy Paws Dog Rescue
SPCA de la Monteregie

Fingers crossed someone will go get her.


----------



## Jamm

Thanks so much C's mom<3


----------



## FinnTastic

Bumping Up
Wasn't there someone on the forum looking for a golden in Canada?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I just called Golden Rescue and left them a message. I know they have people in that area. Waiting for a reply. Lets keep our fingers crossed for this beauty.


----------



## Braccarius

After researching this company and going through various posts (including those that were deleted that left shadows) I am going to post excerpts about what I'm seeing:
__________________

THESE ARE QUOTES AND NOT MY OPINION

"I had the same problems with Paws For Life - aggressive person. I fostered for them once and never again."

"These dogs are not about to die in a few days, this is a tactic Paws for Life uses to get people to get these dogs out, make a buck while they’re at it."

"This pound confirmed today that Paws for Life claims they are to be “gassed” the next day or in a few days, this is NOT TRUE. You can hear an audio on You Tube (SCDD and Paws for Life)…."
__________________

From my readings there are accusations that this rescue is actually in cahoots with varous high-kill-pounds and uses them as an enducement to get people to purchase dogs and make profit from their sale.


----------



## Jamm

oh man, that makes me even more mad


----------



## ggdenny

C's Mom said:


> Ok, I emailed the following rescues for her:
> 
> Animatch
> Animal Rescue Network
> Kiko Dog Rescue
> Hotel Balto - They are full..told me to contact "Paws For Life"
> Reach For The Stars
> Rosie Animal Adoption
> Sophie's Dog Adoption
> Teddy's Canine Railroad
> SOS Dog Rescue
> CAACQ
> La Pension du Jardin Secret
> SPCA Laurentides
> SPCA Montreal
> SPCA Western Quebec
> Frontier Animal Society
> Refuge Municipal de Notre Dame
> Sasha's Den Rescue
> Foundation Caramel
> Penny's Puppy Paws Dog Rescue
> SPCA de la Monteregie
> 
> Fingers crossed someone will go get her.


Thank you so much C's Mom! I hope she can be rescued/saved by a rescue that doesn't threaten euthanasia.


----------



## Braccarius

Paws for life appears to be the ONLY rescue allowed to pull dogs from these shelters in Quebec.


----------



## Jamm

makes no sense and makes me mad, their allowed to pull the dogs but then they euthanize themselves?!


----------



## C's Mom

I got this response from Fondation Caramel but I can't speak French. Anyone interested in calling?

OUI JE VAIS L'AS PRENDRE ; CALL ME IN FRENCH 450-278-2908


----------



## C's Mom

Also got this reply from Kiko Rescue. Anyone in Quebec interested?

"I appreciate your concern about this dog. We are a foster-based rescue with no shelter facility in which to house dogs. Unfortunately, we do not have any fosters available at the moment who could take in this dog and already have a waiting list of dogs needing to come into the rescue. 

If you are able to foster her yourself, we would provide the food and veterinary care. Our foster application can be found on our website at www.kikodogrescue.ca.

Kind regards,

Janet
Kiko Dog Rescue and Adoptions
www.kikodogrescue.ca"


----------



## Laurie

C's Mom said:


> I got this response from Fondation Caramel but I can't speak French. Anyone interested in calling?
> 
> OUI JE VAIS L'AS PRENDRE ; CALL ME IN FRENCH 450-278-2908


Could you PM EvilNessCroft (Molly's mom)...maybe she can help out.


----------



## C's Mom

I am very confused now too.


----------



## Braccarius

I'm not sure? I'm sorting through hundreds of forum posts by pissed off people in Quebec talking about how Paws For Life is making profit through misrepresenting material facts. I don't quite understand how a *Rescue Agency* is the main contact and yet this animal is at risk of being put down?


----------



## Ryley's Dad

With my rudimentary high school french, I believe the English translation of "OUI JE VAIS L'AS PRENDRE" is "Yes I will take her".


----------



## C's Mom

Ryley's Dad said:


> With my rudimentary high school french, I believe the English translation of "OUI JE VAIS L'AS PRENDRE" is "Yes I will take her".


Yes! Thank God! I thought that was what it meant but I wasn't sure. We really need someone who can speak French and could speak to this person. Anyone???? I will email them back saying that I am looking for a French speaking person to contact them.


----------



## Laurie

C's Mom said:


> Yes! Thank God! I thought that was what it meant but I wasn't sure. We really need someone who can speak French and could speak to this person. Anyone???? I will email them back saying that I am looking for a French speaking person to contact them.


I previously suggested EvilNessCroft as she is in Quebec.


----------



## Jamm

Im no good for french but yes we need a french speaker! Their are a couple of french speaking people on the forum..


----------



## C's Mom

Laurie said:


> I previously suggested EvilNessCroft as she is in Quebec.


Yes, I PM'd her earlier but she is not online.


----------



## Jamm

I PMD Shortcake23 as she lives on the ontario/quebec border, possibly she could help but shes not online either..


----------



## Laurie

Maybe start a new thread that says "Looking for French Speaker" ...that might get someone's attention...then link it to this thread.


----------



## Jamm

Laurie said:


> Maybe start a new thread that says "Looking for French Speaker" ...that might get someone's attention...then link it to this thread.


Good idea! Where would you recommend starting a thread like that? lol which section i mean


----------



## C's Mom

I got this response from Louise at Fondation Caramel:

" I await your call I'm no-kill shelter I can take with me she will be sterilized vaccinnée fussing over feed at will and loving until we have a home. 
Louise"


----------



## C's Mom

Got this hopeful response too. We really need someone in Quebec to work with us!!!!

"Hello,
We will certainly take this dog at our Shelter if someone wants to being
her to us. We are located in the Aylmer Sector of the City of Gatineau
and we are a "no kill" Shelter. (Our Shelter is approximately 2 hours
from Montreal).
All incomiong animals are Vet checked, vaccinated, and spay/neutered
prior to being placed into our Adoption programme.
Please let us know if you would like our help.
Carole
SPCA of Western Quebec
www.aylmer-hull-spca.qc.ca"


----------



## Karen519

*reply*

What a beautiful girl!!

Sweetally on here is looking for a Golden and I think she lives in Canada!!


----------



## Jamm

Yes we deffinatly need someone more east then i am to help! Im gunna post a thread in the Main discussion for this sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm

Yes post in main and Sweetally on here is looking for a Golden

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-i-feel-conflicted-what-do-advice-please.html


----------



## Jamm

Ill post her the link but i dont know if she'll wanna come or get a transported dog all accross the country. Its worth a shot though!


----------



## C's Mom

I got this response from Rheline at Reach For The Stars rescue. Perhaps Louise should not say that she is from a shelter???? They may not let her go? At any rate, I don't think that this girl is in danger of being PTS?


"Hello,
I really hope they can find a home for this dog, but it doesn't need to be pulled from the pound by us, there is already a rescue working for her. The pounds themselves never post their pets on Petfinder, if you read the description carefully it is Paws for Life Rescue who took the picture and posted her. They do a couple of pound rescues a week, but like us they do not have their own facilities, they depend on foster homes. They usually post several 'to be euthanized' dogs every week to find foster homes - if they have five foster homes, they can save five dogs, if they have ten foster homes they can save ten dogs. So they are not looking for a rescue to take her, they need a foster home (or a permanent home). How you can help them is if you are interested in fostering an animal yourself, and/or telling everyone you know who might be interested - I myself have three foster cats and a foster dog, besides my own pet!
Rhéline


----------



## Jamm

Hmmm. Why would someone post "to be PTS" if it is not even close to happening?


----------



## Laurie

Jamm said:


> Hmmm. Why would someone post "to be PTS" if it is not even close to happening?


 
To play on people's sympathy!!! And, for the most part, it always works!!


----------



## esSJay

C's Mom said:


> She is such a pretty girl. I've tried looking for GR rescues in Montreal and there doesn't seem to be any plus the sites for dog rescues are coming up in French with no "translate this page" button. We need the help of a French speaking person here. I wonder if Golden Rescue in Ontario will take her??? I will email them. Fingers crossed for this girl.


I can speak some basic French but not enough to carry on a conversation. If you can send me the websites I think I could decipher them though.  


Some other members to contact are *T&T* (she is French and lives in Quebec I believe). In the French speaking forum on GRF there are very few posts and it seems that it is just *shortcake23. *I think she might be our best bet! She comes online every few weeks but if she has her e-mail listed on her profile she may check that more often. Also *Loboto-Me* has posted in there, 

Also from the Ottawa area are: *Mighty Casey and Sampson's Mom*

This one might be way out in left field, but how about *Tessalover*? I know she is still about 8+ hours or so from Montreal, and I'm not sure that her family is emotionally ready for another dog so soon, but the smile on this dog is just amazing and contagious..... can someone send her a PM? 



FinnTastic said:


> Bumping Up
> Wasn't there someone on the forum looking for a golden in Canada?


Yes however she is located in BC which is on the far West side of Canada. Quebec is on the Eastern side, it would be about a 7-8 day transport driving 14 hours a day.  Might be a little far.


----------



## C's Mom

Jamm said:


> Hmmm. Why would someone post "to be PTS" if it is not even close to happening?


I asked the same thing and Rheline explained further:
Just wanted to make something clear, I think I might have confused you - it is NOT Paws for Life who will euthanize the dog. Right now the golden retriever, along with several other dogs, are *still at the pound*, not with the rescue. Most pounds only keep the dogs for a couple of weeks and then euthanize them. This is really sad, but there is just sooo many unwanted and abandoned dogs so it is common practice unfortunately. Paws for Life obviously wants to rescue them before they are killed, but can only take them from the pound after they find somewhere to bring the dog (a foster home). Rescues never euthanize their dogs. Thanks for making an effort to find a foster for this dog!
Rhéline


----------



## C's Mom

Ok, I just asked Rheline if she will speak to Louise for us - if she speaks French of course. Fingers crossed.
I have offered to donate $50.00 to help pull this girl. If everything is on the up and up I'm hoping others will help too...please. Since there aren't any GR rescues in Quebec I'm hoping that we can establish relationships with Quebec rescues so that they will help us in the future.


----------



## CAGK71

My company has a head office in Montreal so I just emailed it our office to let them know in case someone in our head office is looking to adopt a dog. She is beautiful! I'd take her in a second if they would transport her across the country to BC!!


----------



## Jamm

Hey we could totally set up a transport! Id be willing to drive a leg if your really interested in her! I wish i could adopt her cuz i would in a heartbeat as well! and i know there are lots of other memebers here who would love to help aswell!


----------



## C's Mom

My head is spinning!!! Just got this email from another rescue:

It is in a pound, a secretive pound, and will eventually be put down if not taken out. However, the secret deal is only with Paws for Life, everybody makes a buck, the dog is pulled out and placed with someone and then.... it's up to you to figure it out. Then, after several months of having this dog, you are asked for $500 from Paws for Life in order to be able to keep the dog... MEanwhile, most of her dogs are NOT sterilized, have not seen a vet as they are pulled from filthy pounds, have parasites of all kinds, and it's on you to deal with. 

I have been picking up her leftovers and helping people out who have been stuck with her dogs, and I can't do it anymore. I tried to approach SCDD (the secretive pound), they REFUSE to deal with any rescue... THey have their "broker" who cries wolf so the dogs get pulled out, but in reality they have confirmed that these dogs are not any close to being put down then others, they all die if not sold. But the dates she puts down as being "last chance" are phony. She makes up these dates to get people moving faster.

Not sure what to tell you, there is no other way to get this dog than to make arrangements with this shady group, Paws for Life.
___________________________________

How can we ask anyone to pull this dog if this is going to happen to them???


----------



## Jamm

Bender PMD me that she can help in translating! I posted her the link to this thread so i hope she comes! And im very very serious about helping transport if youd really love her sweettally. Her smile just worked her way right into our hearts!


----------



## esSJay

C's Mom said:


> Ok, I just asked Rheline if she will speak to Louise for us - if she speaks French of course. Fingers crossed.
> I have offered to donate $50.00 to help pull this girl. If everything is on the up and up I'm hoping others will help too...please. Since there aren't any GR rescues in Quebec I'm hoping that we can establish relationships with Quebec rescues so that they will help us in the future.


I can chip in about $30 to help too. 

And I'm not sure Jamm & fam would be totally on board with this, but I know that she may be headed to Toronto this weekend from Ottawa..... :curtain: (if we can't get her into a foster in QC)

And ugh I so wish that Jay was ready for a 2nd dog!!


----------



## Jamm

esSJay said:


> I can chip in about $30 to help too.
> 
> And I'm not sure Jamm & fam would be totally on board with this, but I know that she may be headed to Toronto this weekend from Ottawa..... :curtain: (if we can't get her into a foster in QC)
> 
> And ugh I so wish that Jay was ready for a 2nd dog!!



My fam deffinatly wont be down to take a second strange dog on the 4hour dive this weekend. BUTTT!!! in two weeks im driving by myself to TO again and i would DEFFINATLY bring her if it would help! if she can get to Ottawa i can bring her to the Toronto area!


----------



## Braccarius

C's Mom said:


> My head is spinning!!! Just got this email from another rescue:
> 
> It is in a pound, a secretive pound, and will eventually be put down if not taken out. However, the secret deal is only with Paws for Life, everybody makes a buck, the dog is pulled out and placed with someone and then.... it's up to you to figure it out. Then, after several months of having this dog, you are asked for $500 from Paws for Life in order to be able to keep the dog... MEanwhile, most of her dogs are NOT sterilized, have not seen a vet as they are pulled from filthy pounds, have parasites of all kinds, and it's on you to deal with.
> 
> I have been picking up her leftovers and helping people out who have been stuck with her dogs, and I can't do it anymore. I tried to approach SCDD (the secretive pound), they REFUSE to deal with any rescue... THey have their "broker" who cries wolf so the dogs get pulled out, but in reality they have confirmed that these dogs are not any close to being put down then others, they all die if not sold. But the dates she puts down as being "last chance" are phony. She makes up these dates to get people moving faster.
> 
> Not sure what to tell you, there is no other way to get this dog than to make arrangements with this shady group, Paws for Life.
> ___________________________________
> 
> How can we ask anyone to pull this dog if this is going to happen to them???


 
As I said earlier, there was something unusual about this whole thing from the get go.


----------



## Karen519

*Golden Rescues*

Have all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in Canada been called and emld.
*Since time is short you should call all of them and see if anyone can help get her out of there and then work on a transport.*

Here are the 10 canadian Golden Ret. Rescues
http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues_canada.html


----------



## Jamm

I emailed the ottawa one this morning and have gotten no reply unfortunatly. If she can be pulled safely before halloween i can bring her to TO the weekend of the 19th/20/21st of november.


----------



## CAGK71

If you look at their website, they have lot of dogs up for adoption, at least 5 pages on petfinder.com. Seems like a lot of dogs to me. I did not see the adoption fee on their site but maybe they get you when you are emotionally vested in the dog and have to pay the fee to get them. Shady!


----------



## esSJay

Jamm said:


> My fam deffinatly wont be down to take a second strange dog on the 4hour dive this weekend. BUTTT!!! in two weeks im driving by myself to TO again and i would DEFFINATLY bring her if it would help! if she can get to Ottawa i can bring her to the Toronto area!


Fair enough, I hope something can materialize in time for your next trip! 


I also found member *piston* who is in Montreal. They have some fairly recent activity on the forum, so might be worthwhile to send them a PM.



C's Mom, I've lost track... to clarify, we are trying to find a French speaking person to call and talk to the lady at Paws for Life as our next step, right?
From there we will be able to find out how much $$ we need to get her out of the shelter, find a foster for 2 weeks and if we can we line her up with a rescue group in Ontario, Jamm can transport her down in a few weeks? Then we would just need a transport from MTL to Ottawa.


----------



## Jamm

esSJay said:


> Fair enough, I hope something can materialize in time for your next trip!
> 
> 
> I also found member *piston* who is in Montreal. They have some fairly recent activity on the forum, so might be worthwhile to send them a PM.


I so hope so too, it would be great if this actually happened.


----------



## shortcake23

I got Jamm's PM, but I'm a little confused about what's going on and what I can help with?

I saw this:

"I got this response from Fondation Caramel but I can't speak French. Anyone interested in calling?

OUI JE VAIS L'AS PRENDRE ; CALL ME IN FRENCH 450-278-2908"

But then saw posts about transporting this Goldie from Montreal to Ottawa and then Toronto.... not sure what's going on with this? I thought Fondation Caramel was in the Montreal area (judging by the area code)?


----------



## Jamm

There is talk of a possible transport if she can get pulled before halloween, if that is the case then a transport dates/times can firm up! right NOW we need help from people who can speak french because all of these rescues are only french speaking. I hope that clears some stuff up !


----------



## shortcake23

Jamm said:


> There is talk of a possible transport if she can get pulled before halloween, if that is the case then a transport dates/times can firm up! right NOW we need help from people who can speak french because all of these rescues are only french speaking. I hope that clears some stuff up !


Okay, so I've never done this... what do I do? I call that rescue (Fondation Caramel) and then what? Tell them about the Goldie at Paws for Life? 

Sorry, I'm not feeling well today (sick), so I'm a little slower than usual :uhoh:


----------



## Jamm

I think if you can call and ask what her deal is and if that lady can pull the golden girl that would be a first awsome A+ move.


----------



## C's Mom

We won't be needing a transport in this situation.

Here is the situation:

1. Louise from Fondation Caramel is willing to pull this girl. She needs someone who speaks French to call her. CALL ME IN FRENCH 450-278-2908
2. I have had someone from another rescue in Montreal warn me that this is indeed a shady organization.
3. I have asked one rescue to speak to Louise. Am waiting to hear back about what the next steps are if any.
4. Be prepared to walk away from this one - sadly.


----------



## C's Mom

shortcake23 said:


> Okay, so I've never done this... what do I do? I call that rescue (Fondation Caramel) and then what? Tell them about the Goldie at Paws for Life?
> 
> Sorry, I'm not feeling well today (sick), so I'm a little slower than usual :uhoh:


 
Would you be willing to call Louise and a get a read on what she thinks should be done? What I don't want is for her to pull this dog and then get a "surprise" bill from this shady place. Please let me know.


----------



## shortcake23

I've emailed Louise at Fondation Caramel since I can't make long distance calls... I hope they'll reply to my email. I gave her as much info as possible.


----------



## C's Mom

shortcake23 said:


> I've emailed Louise at Fondation Caramel since I can't make long distance calls... I hope they'll reply to my email. I gave her as much info as possible.


Thank you!


----------



## Jamm

shortcake23 said:


> I've emailed Louise at Fondation Caramel since I can't make long distance calls... I hope they'll reply to my email. I gave her as much info as possible.


Thank you!! That is amazing


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Forum member T & T is a French speaker. Check out the French forum and you'll see a few other names as well.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I emailed Paws for Life to ask if she can be adopted to Michigan. They said yes but it has to be by this weekend.

I'm assuming she can be adopted by anyone in the U.S. Her smile touched my heart too. Transport to Michigan?


----------



## shortcake23

Hopefully she'll reply...


----------



## C's Mom

Penny's Mom said:


> I emailed Paws for Life to ask if she can be adopted to Michigan. They said yes but it has to be by this weekend.
> 
> I'm assuming she can be adopted by anyone in the U.S. Her smile touched my heart too. Transport to Michigan?


Did they tell you what the pull fee was?

Bender is also working on a few things on her end (thank you).


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I didn't ask. First just wanted to know if U.S. people had a chance. Paws for Life is on her blackberry. I'll ask.


----------



## Jamm

Penny's Mom said:


> I emailed Paws for Life to ask if she can be adopted to Michigan. They said yes but it has to be by this weekend.
> 
> I'm assuming she can be adopted by anyone in the U.S. Her smile touched my heart too. Transport to Michigan?


This weekend i am unable too but in a couple of weeks i am able to transport to Toronto if necessary!


----------



## shortcake23

*Reply from Fondation Caramel*

Louise from Fondation Caramel replied to my email. She was still a bit confused about all this:

"Quelqu'un de Paws for life m,as aussi répondu en français c'est quoi GFR ? je suis un peu mêler par tous ces courriel ; moi je suis prête à la prendre avant samedi soir car dimanche matin les vétérinaires sont là pour les vaccins et soinsMerci
Someone Paws for Life also answered me in French What is GFR? I am a bit by all those involved email; I am ready to take the Saturday night before Sunday morning because the vets are there for vaccines and treatments
Thank you

Louise"

So I gave her more info about the forum, what's happening and what we need her help with. Hope this helps. :crossfing


----------



## C's Mom

Just heard from Louise at Fondation Caramel and she is pulling this girl on Saturday and off to the vets she goes. Fingers crossed for this girl and Louise!


----------



## Jamm

Ahhh! Fingers crossed for this beautiful girl<3


----------



## Laurie

C's Mom said:


> Just heard from Louise at Fondation Caramel and she is pulling this girl on Saturday and off to the vets she goes. Fingers crossed for this girl and Louise!


Oh thank god!!!! Hopefully everything goes well. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## xSLZx

Well wishes for this pup!


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Sorry I'm having a a lot of trouble with my computer right now, I can't be on the forum as much as I want! ... So, is everything okay for now? I'm a little lost! lol I do speak french so if still needed I can call her but first give me a little resume of what's happening! Thanks!


----------



## mylissyk

I don't think you guys realize what you have just done. 

You joined together and put rescue in place for this pretty girl. She really didn't have a chance until you banded together and went into action. She will be safe and find a loving home due to the efforts of you all on this thread. You literally saved a life.

Well done. Really, really Well Done.
:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

mylissyk said:


> I don't think you guys realize what you have just done.
> 
> You joined together and put rescue in place for this pretty girl. She really didn't have a chance until you banded together and went into action. She will be safe and find a loving home due to the efforts of you all on this thread. You literally saved a life.
> 
> Well done. Really, really Well Done.
> :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


I am with mylissyk. You have saved a precious life. Thank you!!


----------



## shortcake23

I hope we helped... hopefully Louise from Fondation Caramel will get this Goldie girl before Saturday night. :crossfing


----------



## FinnTastic

Question: Will Louise get a surprise bill sometime later from Paws for Life? I would feel bad if she did. Also, if transport is still apart of this, my parents live in Quebec City and MAY be able to help with transport. It would just depend on timing and day.
Hoping this all works out.


----------



## C's Mom

I hope Louise doesn't get stuck with a sneaky fee/bill. I hope to follow up with her and see how this golden girl is doing. Once she is at Louise's shelter I hope to send some money to help pay for costs.


----------



## FinnTastic

Let us know if something happens and she does end up with some kind of bill 
(that would be horrible) and I'm sure we can gather some money. 
Sidenote: I can't believe this shady business is even legal. I feel bad for the people who get duped and dogs.


----------



## C's Mom

I will let you know if this happens. Will also share any updates I get. 

A big thank you to all who helped this golden girl!


----------



## Laurie

C's Mom said:


> I hope Louise doesn't get stuck with a sneaky fee/bill. I hope to follow up with her and see how this golden girl is doing. Once she is at Louise's shelter I hope to send some money to help pay for costs.


I would be willing to contribute some money as well.....just as long as this beautiful girl is safe and sound!!

Good job C's mom and Jamm!!!!


----------



## FinnTastic

Yes, you guys ROCK for helping this girl out on a short notice. You guys are pretty much amazing.


----------



## C's Mom

*blushing*


----------



## EvilNessCroft

I see everything is okay now!  Congratulations to you guys! Nice work! You saved a life!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

No response to my request about the cost of pulling her. That's interesting because my request to adopt her was answered right away by blackberry. I KNOW no one turns their bb off so my question about cost is being ignored. Either that or the deal with Louise is already in the works. But...no response even to say that.


----------



## esSJay

FinnTastic said:


> Question: Will Louise get a surprise bill sometime later from Paws for Life? I would feel bad if she did. Also, if transport is still apart of this, my parents live in Quebec City and MAY be able to help with transport. It would just depend on timing and day.
> Hoping this all works out.





C's Mom said:


> I hope Louise doesn't get stuck with a sneaky fee/bill. I hope to follow up with her and see how this golden girl is doing. Once she is at Louise's shelter I hope to send some money to help pay for costs.


 
I hope she doesn't get footed with a huge bill. C's Mom, maybe you could drop her a line to let us know what it ends up costing and we could all chip in?

Good work today ladies! Thanks for everyone who chipped in their time to help!


----------



## FinnTastic

Sorry Penny'sMom, I don't know what the pull fee was or I would of let you know. I came late to the thread today.


----------



## Jamm

yay!! Im so glad she is saved<3 if their is a transport needed as ive said, im good for Ottawa - Toronto. So happy shes okay, and im totally down to help pay whatever is necessary. She is a special gal thats for sure.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Awesome job everyone! Crossing my fingers that everything goes well.


----------



## Karen519

*Great work!*

GREAT WORK, LADIES!!

You've saved a life.

Does anyone know Louise and Foundation Caramel?
Is this a rescue or a shelter?


----------



## C's Mom

I just found out that "our" golden girl is under one year old and the pull fee is $60.00 which I offered to pay for. 
I am hoping that once Louise brings her to her shelter that others will please donate a few bucks to help with other expenses (food, vets, toys, etc) if any. I'm also hoping that we can establish a relationshiop with her and others in Quebec to help us pull any future goldens in need in Quebec. Again, a big thank you to all.


----------



## PB&J

Hi all!
I'm just coming to this thread now (can't check GRF until after work)...great job everyone! I speak/read French too just in case that's of help in the future.


----------



## Karen519

*Keep us posted!!*

Keep us posted!!
Great work ladies!!


----------



## Chelseanr

Great job all! If theres still any thoughts of getting her across to vancouver I could take her from Sask to banff :]


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Bumping up!


----------



## Claire's Friend

This is amazing ! I just found this and I am SO impressed with you all. Great job. I can donate too if needed. Also have a contact right in the middle of southern Canada that would probably help transport.


----------



## ggdenny

I'll be happy to donate! Just tell me how.


----------



## Jamm

I will deffinatly donate and willing to split the pull fee with you C's mom! or pay for it in full myself! I just want to see this girl NOT on death row!


----------



## Jamm

Oh and i just recieved this email from the Ottawa golden rescue...


Hello:

I got your email regarding the dog scheduled to be euthanized in Montreal. I'm the Ottawa team leader for golden rescue and I work very closely with several rescue groups in Quebec. I got the info on this dog a few days ago. I was working with other groups to arrange transport but just found out she has been adopted.

-- 
Pat Ellis
WELCOME to Golden Rescue


----------



## C's Mom

Thanks everyone for offering to donate - warms my heart. I want to wait till she gets to Louise's shelter before we start sending money (I'm sorry if I sound jaded here - I probably am but I also don't want to take any chances...sorry again). Thanks for the offer to split the pull fee Jamm. I'm happy to pay it and my sister said she would match it so that should take care of the pull fee and immediate needs like any transportation costs and food.


----------



## C's Mom

Fingers crossed this means that Louise was able to put her on hold and pull her on Saturday.



Jamm said:


> Oh and i just recieved this email from the Ottawa golden rescue...
> 
> 
> Hello:
> 
> I got your email regarding the dog scheduled to be euthanized in Montreal. I'm the Ottawa team leader for golden rescue and I work very closely with several rescue groups in Quebec. I got the info on this dog a few days ago. I was working with other groups to arrange transport but just found out she has been adopted.
> 
> --
> Pat Ellis
> WELCOME to Golden Rescue


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow - you guys, this is awesome. I just linked over here from the request on the main page looking for someone in Quebec (for future reference - I speak and read French, too). I'm so glad she's being pulled. There IS a Golden Rescue in Quebec, called Secours Golden Rescue (secours is "help"), but thankfully it seems all is well. 

So this means she's going to another shelter, though, right? She still needs a home?


----------



## Jamm

I think at this time she is going to be pulled and put into a different shelter yes, but that email i got from the ottawa rescue was confusing because now it says she has a home.. she has not responded to my other email either.. but i guess its early now!


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm

Praying somehow we find out if she has been adopted or is going to another shelter!


----------



## Jamm

I posted for her on a golden retriever rescue facebook page, maybe someones lookin for a dog and will see her !


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm

That is a BRILLIANT IDEA!!

Look and see if there is a Golden Ret. Rescue Page in Canada on Facebook!


----------



## C's Mom

Sweet Girl said:


> Wow - you guys, this is awesome. I just linked over here from the request on the main page looking for someone in Quebec (for future reference - I speak and read French, too). I'm so glad she's being pulled. There IS a Golden Rescue in Quebec, called Secours Golden Rescue (secours is "help"), but thankfully it seems all is well.
> 
> So this means she's going to another shelter, though, right? She still needs a home?


Thanks for this info!

I got an email from Louise this morning saying that she is having a hard time contacting this shady pound. Fingers crossed. I am having a sinking feeling but I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Jamm

C's Mom said:


> Thanks for this info!
> 
> I got an email from Louise this morning saying that she is having a hard time contacting this shady pound. Fingers crossed. I am having a sinking feeling but I hope I am wrong.


Oh no, Maybe we could al email the shady pound for Louise?


----------



## C's Mom

Jamm said:


> Oh no, Maybe we could al email the shady pound for Louise?


I have asked one of the other rescues to help Louise pull this girl. Hopefully, between the two of them they can make this happen. A few of the other rescues I contacted emailed me back saying that they refuse to deal with this Paws for Life pound place because of problems in the past. I am still hopeful but guarded.


----------



## Jamm

Yeah, i guess thats the best way to be, hopeful but guarded.


----------



## Jamm

Just got this fbook msg from the same woman who emailed me.


Jamila: I noticed you posted on the Golden Rescue FB page about he dog to be PTS. I'm the ottawa coordinator for GR. Not sure what you're saying... she was rescued, needs transport, you want to help? Please clarify. I was working on this dog and told she had been picked up.


----------



## C's Mom

Jam, please contact this person that emailed you. The two rescues that I have been trying to work with in Montreal are not having any success getting ahold of this shady place. 
So, this girl is rescued now? Who has her and where is she being transported? I am so confused.


----------



## Jamm

I asked her all of those questions, linked her to this thread and said that we are all confused now. Im just waiting for a reply. fingers crossed !


----------



## C's Mom

Thank so much Jam. I'm hanging on to the hope that someone got her out before her PTS date.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping!!

Jamm: Can you contact the person and ask what rescue this girl is going to?


----------



## Jamm

Karen519 said:


> bumping!!
> 
> Jamm: Can you contact the person and ask what rescue this girl is going to?



Yea ive sent her 3 messages since that one she sent me this morning!:bowl: I havent gotten a reply to any... Im doing the 4 hour drive in an hour so i dont know when i'll be able to update again but as soon as i get anything ill try to post here!


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm

Thanks much. 

That's a long drive!


----------



## Jamm

Haha yea! But Joeys got his seatbelt so hes ready for it 

I hope she responds back soon, im very anxious for this girl!


----------



## C's Mom

I'm very anxious for her too. My stomach has been in knots for days wondering about her.


----------



## Karen519

*Jamm*

Jamm

Can you post the Facebook link to this girl here-maybe we can keep up that way!


----------



## C's Mom

Louise sent me an email saying that the dog was adopted by someone in the US. Perhaps this is what the GR co-ordinator from Ottawa meant when she mentioned transport?


----------



## Spartan Mom

That sounds like good news! :crossfing


----------



## expatbak

*Help this Girl*

I'm the Ottawa team leader for Golden Rescue. I've received several emails on this girl. The first email I got was early last week. I was working with another group, trying to arrange transport. We were notified someone had picked her up. I don't know who or if it was a personal adoption or another rescue.


----------



## expatbak

Paws for Life is a rescue organization who save many many dogs. They do not euthanize but rather rescue dogs from euthanization. I've worked with them many times. They are a group of extremely dedicated volunteers. When they post dogs scheduled to be euthanized, it isn't them doing the euthanization but rather creating awareness so someone will help.


----------



## Karen519

*Expat*

Expat

So glad to hear this girl is safe. Thanks so much for letting us know!


----------



## C's Mom

expatbak said:


> Paws for Life is a rescue organization who save many many dogs. They do not euthanize but rather rescue dogs from euthanization. I've worked with them many times. They are a group of extremely dedicated volunteers. When they post dogs scheduled to be euthanized, it isn't them doing the euthanization but rather creating awareness so someone will help.


Hi and thanks for joining in on this discussion.

I read your post above and I'm confused. 

Are we talking about the same organization? I did a goodgle and came up with this:
Paws for Life Rescue Montreal
or are you talking about the link which was provided in the op here http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/QC47.html

A few of us here have heard some disturbing things and I'd really like some clarification if you have the time. Thanks.


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley

I was gonna say... I would be very upset if they had that name and where euthanizing


----------



## C's Mom

If this girl is rescued, why is she still listed on Petfinder?
Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Montreal, QC: Petfinder


----------



## Claire's Friend

Wow, I wish we knew what was really going on. Is this shelter open tomorrow and did we figure out if we have any one in the area who could check on her??


----------



## C's Mom

Its so frustrating Sm because this rescue does not provide a phone number. I'd love to call them to get to the bottom of this. Is anyone as confused as I am now?


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley

yes Csmom im very confused too


----------



## C's Mom

I emailed this rescue (the only contact information they provide) a few days ago and got this response today:

"hi this dog has been saved. are you interested in another dog? thanks christina"


----------



## Jamm

I still got no reply from that other lady but im SO glad to see she got adopted!!! Yay<3


----------



## expatbak

Paws for Life as a rescue group. They post dogs on Petfinder that are in shelters and need to be saved. They work closely with the SPCA and shelters in Quebec and have rescued many many dogs from puppy mills. They post on petfinder because it is free and it reaches many people. They, like most rescues, work through a network of foster homes. If foster homes are available, they bring the dogs into foster. If they don't have foster homes available they post the dogs and contact other rescue groups to create awareness and hopefully find a foster home or another rescue who will help save the dogs. Rescue groups depend on their volunteers. Most rescue groups work together (not through a forum). Everyone is contacted and they work with their own volunteers to arrange foster, transport, etc. Most rescues pay for vetting, food, grooming. The only way they can recover any costs is through adoption fees and donations. Nobody makes money in rescue. Every dollar goes back into helping the dogs. Vet bills are staggering. When you rescue over 200 dogs per year, most not spayed/neutered - do the math.


----------

